
Watermarks: Diving into the fathoms to find life’s fluency - Thevet
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/water/watermarks
======
ridgeguy
Water - its importance.

This writing reminded me of Robert Sheckley's "Prospector's Special", a short
sci-fi story [1]

[1]
[https://freeclassicshortstories.blogspot.com/2016/04/prospec...](https://freeclassicshortstories.blogspot.com/2016/04/prospectors-
special-by-robert-sheckley.html)

